# Another Shop Hazard



## Cedge (Jul 19, 2008)

I was peacefully working at the lathe when nature called. I stopped the lathe off and turned to walk into the house to take care of the problem. As I rounded past one of my work tables, I came to a skidding halt. There between me and the intended route was a very much alive 16 inch Copperhead. As soon as he saw me he coiled and let me know he was no happier to see me than I was to see him. 

In a shop full of sharp tools, he was quickly dispatched to snake heaven. It was an excellent reminder that I do indeed share my place with more than a few entertaining raccoons. You can bet I'll be closely watching out for where I poke my hands. I made it to the john with dry pants, but it was a near thing...LOL

For those unfamiliar, a Copperhead is quite poisonous as any rattle snake, but he lacks the decency of giving the warning rattle. I'm just glad he was out in the open rather than hiding next to something where I'd have walked right next to him.

Steve 
Who can now safely cancel the appointment for his cardiac stress test, bladder continance and sphincter muscle checks.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 19, 2008)

Forget about what it could have done to you, think what you can do with it.

Snakeskin bling.

Bogs


----------



## SignalFailure (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had some wildlife in the workshop recently but not on the same scale; a mouse who kindly nibbled a hole in my overalls and the cable on my 'shop vacuum. He'll go the same way as the last one I found in there if I catch him......splat!


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 19, 2008)

Poision snakes Tah! :My wife came in today and brought me a cup of tea!


----------



## tel (Jul 19, 2008)

Catch and release is my policy - just take 'em down to the creek out of harms way.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 19, 2008)

Why live in countries full of poisonous wildlife, when we have enough trouble with poisonous people.

Move to the UK and cut the risk by half.

Bogs


----------



## Cedge (Jul 19, 2008)

John
Naaaa.... my family got here on a one way ticket from there. I can deal with the snakes and I'm probably considered one of those afore mentioned people, but that English cooking would be the death of me...LOL

Steve


----------



## tel (Jul 19, 2008)

AND .... we've all heard about them vicious 'edge'ogs and fluffy bunnies.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd have tried to have it as a pet ;D 

Here's my workshop buddy.... 






I feed him bugs to keep him strong ;D  Moves like lightening   



Ralph.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just 50 yards from my back door there's a hiking/biking trail.
It was an abandoned rail bed that the state improves to turn into recreational
trails. The program is called "Rails to Trails".

We were taking the dog for a run back there on cool spring day and she ran 
right past a small corn snake that was stretched out across the trail trying to
absorb some heat. It was only about 3 feet long and maybe 1" in diameter.
I told the wife to keep going so the dog wouldn't come back while I scared the
snake back into the woods. I picked up a small piece of a log and threw it at the 
snake but missed my mark. The log landed in the middle of it's length bending 
it into a 90 degree angle. I was not real happy with myself for that move but I 
went back and dispatched it as humanely as possible. A corn snake won't hurt 
you unless you REALLY pizz it off! In that case they'll rip you up but have no
venom to back up that aggression.

We do see a copperhead around here occasionally, but the timber rattlers are
more comman. A rattler won't kill you if you as long as you don't get stupid
if bitten. I would never intentionally harm any snake.

Now my Dad has a totally different out look.
If he sees a 12 inch long grass snake the pieces left over will resemble nothing
that of a living creature. :big:

Rick


----------



## sparky961 (Jul 19, 2008)

Where I live, the wildlife selection is quite nice. Although there have been a few confirmed reports of bears here and there, most people that you'd talk to around here have never seen or heard of such thing.

The most awesome sound is when you're outside at 2am, not even the crickets are making noise, and the howling starts. The pack never get too close though, no, they're always just off in the distance in the forest somewhere... but the sound is something to behold. It's eerie, but not threatening. Sometimes, you'd almost think it was just your neighbour's dog... but you know. You know that the coyotes just made the kill that will feed them for a the next few days.

Never seen one of them in my shop though. 

My shop's in the basement, so aside from the bat that I chased around in my underwear one night, and the snake that was hiding (outside) in the sliding door screen, and the odd insect or two, my shop's pretty civilized.

I did almost step on a massive garter snake in my shed the other day. It must have been at least an inch in diameter, and 2 feet long ("it was thiiiis big") - which is about as big as I've ever seen them around here. Maybe she's pregnant... 

-Sparky


----------



## Rog02 (Jul 20, 2008)

OK Snake stories? LOL

Since my shop is in the boondocks in the northwest corner of the Great Missouri Wildlife Refuge, I get considerable experience dealing with unwanted critters that find their way into my domain. Copperhead snakes are a very aggressive breed and they are known to enter buildings in search of warmth and/or food prey. Rattlesnakes on the other hand are rather shy creatures and prefer to withdraw from human presence if given the opportunity. 

A simple trick we use to keep snakes of all persuasions from taking up residence, is to spread a few moth balls around under the benches and equipment. The phenols that off gas from the moth balls are irritating to the snakes and also seem to keep the bugs at bay. Cheap, easy and non toxic; what's not to like about that?

Besides the reptiles, we also have several poisonous spiders in the area. The spiders pose a greater hazard than snakes as they prefer dark recesses and will gladly bite a hand reaching into the material bin. A small bite from a brown recluse will definitely change your schedule, not to mention the profile of the affected area. The moth balls seem to help with the insect population as well as a little boric acid sprinkled along the walls will keep them from traveling under the shelves and equipment.

OK, I could tell you how to spray with all sorts of chemicals and yes, I do have access to the most potent insecticides and herbicides available and am licensed to purchase and apply them, but my pets are my children and I am amazed I don't glow in the dark or have a third eye in my forehead from the chemical exposure I have had in my lifetime. I still keep a 22 Mag loaded with snake loads as a last resort but the sound of a firearm discharging in a confined area is a tad hard on these old ears nowadays so I try to take the least toxic option available.

As for the bats? Yes, I have bat boxes on the back of my shop and a couple in trees around the property. I have never had a bat come into the shop, though they swoop around the doors after dark. We have brown bats around here and they make short work of the flying insects attracted to the security lights. The barn owl box spelled the end to the deer and field mice problem, not to mention bringing hours of pleasure watching a mother owl raise and fledge her young. 

This spring and summer has brought a doe and her twins to bed down in the tall grass behind the shop. I watch her graze in the morning and again at twilight. Whitetail deer are a public nuisance as they have become so over populated but, they are still wonderful to observe up close. I still can't help but wonder what she would look like splayed out on my cooker. 250 degrees for 10 hours? Dunno, never BBQed a whole deer.

While coyotes are common here, the scariest visitor I had was a raccoon that wandered into the shop late one night. Raccoons are notorious for rabies, so any contact with them should be kept to a minimum. The coon just set in the middle of the bay looking around and hissing, until a 3 pound chunk of CRS sent it running out the door.

It may be the uncivilized boonies, but I much prefer the wildlife at the shop to the soccer moms that PHREAK OUT when I light a cutting torch in the driveway at my home. If I chuck a 3 pound chunk of CRS at a soccer mom they scurry off and bring the cops back with them. :wall: I'd rather deal with the animals.


----------



## jwsvandr (Aug 14, 2008)

No hazard but last week I had a pair of young robins come flying into the shop. One did a quick 180 and out he went. The other one did a left 90 deg turn saw the window and was heading for the high country, didnt work. I grabbed a large rag, threw it over the little bugger and grabbed him. Out the door he went. He took off and landed on the roof of the house across the street. He sat there for quite a while looking very confused and I could see his little brain working.

" OK what the [email protected] Just happened, I was flying along, the air became solid, night time came, then it was daylight again. I must have been sleep flying because when I woke up in a different place then I remembered and to top it off I dont feel all that rested????".


----------



## Cedge (Aug 14, 2008)

Back last summer I was at the lathe when a HUGE movement caught my attention from the corner of my eye. It was enough to make me quickly duck down to avoid being hit. As I gained a full view, I watched in amazement as a Red Tail hawk threw on the brakes and wheeled around to exit the garage. He'd made a dive for a small bird and the bird ducked into the garage to get away. That one required a few minutes for my heart to stop pounding.

The incident that nearly gave me a real heart attack was the night I stepped out of the garage into the darkness and something struck me at exactly zipper level.... and then ran up my body. It turned out that I'd stepped right into the glide path of a flying squirrel. I don't know which one of us it scared most, but I can tell you things were more than a wee bit intense for both of us, there for a moment or two. Let's just say it made for a real cold sweat experience.

Steve


----------



## old-biker-uk (Aug 14, 2008)

Did stub my toe on a hedgehog (sort of short haired porcupine for those that have not come across one) while on late night barefoot wander around the garden - but that is about as dangerous as it gets around here.
Mark


----------



## kvom (Aug 14, 2008)

I've had hummingbirds enter my garage and try fruitlessly to fly out a closed window. Luckily I have a butterfly net to snag them when they tire.

We keep a dish with dry catfood in the garage. When the mockingbirds next in the bush across from the door, they like to fly in, grab some kibble, and fly back out. They get pretty bold after a while.


----------



## raym 11 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have given up on the bird/catfood saga. So have my cats, they sit around dis consold and watch the birds peck away. A little chickenhawk came in last year. 
After a fairly long battle cat & hawk were both bloodied but the cat finally 
prevailed. Maybe that's why they don't mess with birds much 

Raym


----------



## Hexbasher (Aug 14, 2008)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> John
> Naaaa.... my family got here on a one way ticket from there. I can deal with the snakes and I'm probably considered one of those afore mentioned people, but that English cooking would be the death of me...LOL
> 
> Steve



what!!!! its the best.....i still miss the deep fried toast!!!!!though, i think the time spent on the Army Bases in th UK knocked afew years off me....


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 15, 2008)

TM,

It is called amazingly 'fried bread', and is one of the constituents of the 'Full English Breakfast'. The main lot usually (if you were lucky) consisted of bacon, eggs, sausage, black pudding, tomatoes, mushrooms and fried bread, with toast on the side. All with its own little lake of grease to swim in. It clogged your arteries better than anything else could.

The UK military I think, have the only so called chefs in the world, that can make everything taste like boiled cabbage.

To get back to this post.

I have just seen a deadly, rabies infested worm on the path in the garden, but that won't last long, we have real vicious sparrows around here, they will even take on big chunks of bread AND the snarling, voracious butterflies we are infested with in this part of the world.

John


----------



## Kludge (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, darn. I feel like such a loser since the only things we have here are a centipede that I know gets to be about 6-7" long (I've heard of longer but never seen one) and has a painful (and slightly venomous) sting, and box jellyfish that come about a week after the full moon. A few places have wild boar but mostly they're domestic ones that have gone feral. We have one species of bat; a snake that's all of 6" long fully grown; mongooses; no raccoons, squirrels or chipmunks (which I miss); and a few deer on the big island. Oh, and a gazillion feral cats who may not be popular but do keep the rodent population in check (which the mongooses were imported to do but no one told them about that part of the deal.) There's no rabies in Hawaii and very little else of that order due to strict quarantine enforcement. All in all, it's pretty safe from a wildlife standpoint.

On the other hand, we have an assortment of birds, some of whom tend to be rather bold when it comes to food. It's not that natural food isn't plentiful - it is - but rather that people are such easy marks. 

Best regards,

KLudge


----------



## tel (Aug 15, 2008)

Kludge  said:
			
		

> On the other hand, we have an assortment of birds, some of whom tend to be rather bold when it comes to food. It's not that natural food isn't plentiful - it is - but rather that people are such easy marks.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> KLudge



They eat people? SH********T! I'll never complain about tiger snakes and taipans again.


----------



## Kludge (Aug 16, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> They eat people? SH********T! I'll never complain about tiger snakes and taipans again.



They hide behind their innocent small size and cuteness. But what they lack in size they make up for in numbers and determination. It's really horrifying though it does keep the tourists on their toes. ;D

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## tel (Aug 17, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> To get back to this post.
> 
> I have just seen a deadly, rabies infested worm on the path in the garden, but that won't last long, we have real vicious sparrows around here, they will even take on big chunks of bread AND the snarling, voracious butterflies we are infested with in this part of the world.
> 
> John



You left out the annual Running Of The Fluffy Bunnies, when thousands of the enraged creatures pour thru the narrow streets, trampling and goring anyone in their path.

Looks like Alfred H. was right then Kludge?


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 17, 2008)

We don't have the same problem you have with the enraged fluffies.

The wild ones were given a good dose of myxomatosis a few years back, and they don't seem to like us much now.

It also isn't recommended to eat the wild ones either. So we have to raid the neighbours' kids bunny hutch if we fancy one for the pot, but they don't taste the right any more, processed food just isn't the same.

John


----------



## malcolmt (Aug 17, 2008)

Kludge, 
I've heard that those giant centipede's can cause severe bruising to your shins when they have their boots on, Thank goodness they're too tired to do more damage after tying all those laces.
 :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Kludge (Aug 17, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> You left out the annual Running Of The Fluffy Bunnies, when thousands of the enraged creatures pour thru the narrow streets, trampling and goring anyone in their path.



That's on the appropriately named Rabbit Island - the only place in the state with any concentration of Fluffy Bunnies. Every March, people row out to the island to pit themselves against the Madness of the March Hares (our local equivalent to the Running of the Fluffy Bunnies), and every April the various public safety agencies (police, fire, cub scouts looking for merit badges - all of whom having enough sense not to go in March) go to pick up the survivors, of whom there aren't any as often as not. We don't talk about this when tourists are present; it tends to frighten the smart ones and the rest ... well, you can imagine what happens to them.

Okay, that looks like blog material ... 



> Looks like Alfred H. was right then Kludge?



His Corpulance was right about a great many things, a true prophet in his own mind ... er, time. 

On the other appendage to be identified at a later time, prophets have a habit of not being recognized in their own time _and_ of meeting untimely and often uncomfortable ends. That's one thing being a minister has taught me, being a prophet is a dead end job. You may have a lot of followers but they're usually posthumous and quite a number of folks are about wanting to hasten that process.

Now, everyone. Look at the style of all of the above and think about what my monthly activity reports looked like when I was still kind of gainfully employed, keeping in mind that I also have some experience writing action/adventure, science fiction and romance. 

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Kludge (Aug 17, 2008)

malcolmt  said:
			
		

> I've heard that those giant centipede's can cause severe bruising to your shins when they have their boots on



They can, in fact. It's especially bad when they have the hobnail boots on. On the other hand, those boots are so heavy, all they can get in is one good kick before they have to go and rest for a while.



> Thank goodness they're too tired to do more damage after tying all those laces.



Yep, yep. We've found that they're unresponsive to people while they're resting so we just retie the laces together between the boots in various patterns which totally throws them off their stride and makes for fun entertainment when they try to chase us. 

If anyone's curious, try this page from UH http://www.extento.hawaii.edu/Kbase/urban/site/Centip.htm or just Google "Hawaii centipede". The one at the UH site just describes one of three varieties here, the one with the venom. 

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Paolo (Aug 17, 2008)

Not Really shop hazard but due to human stupidity I'm having tomorrow a surgical intervent for reallining my right end broken bones. The kickback of my professional hammer-drill did it because I don't used the antirolling bar... ??? ??? ??? :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:
Paolo


----------



## Metal Mickey (Aug 17, 2008)

OUCH! Hope you make a speedy recovery. I think all model engineers should pass on 'normal' tasks like hammer drilling to the wives, just in case..........


----------



## Kludge (Aug 17, 2008)

Paolo  said:
			
		

> Not Really shop hazard but due to human stupidity



Metal Mickey's got the right of it. Wives of those of us who enjoy the hobby should be involved as well. Of course, those of us lacking said wife sometimes have trouble borrowing one for a while. Husbands are so mistrusting!   

Anyway, become whole soon and get back into it. Your shop is calling!

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Paolo (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to All...God was on my right side!!! Surgical intervent was OK...I'm bionic now...Titan is inside me!!!! :big: :big: :big:


----------



## tmuir (Aug 25, 2008)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> The incident that nearly gave me a real heart attack was the night I stepped out of the garage into the darkness and something struck me at exactly zipper level.... and then ran up my body. It turned out that I'd stepped right into the glide path of a flying squirrel. I don't know which one of us it scared most, but I can tell you things were more than a wee bit intense for both of us, there for a moment or two. Let's just say it made for a real cold sweat experience.
> 
> Steve



LOL
That has just given me a very funny mental image of you dancing around. :big:

I live in the forest on a natural bush block in the hills so of course everything here can bit and a lot of them can kill. I know tiger snakes live in my back yard and they are several times more toxic than rattlers but luckily we both have agreed to leave each other alone. In summer I get huntsmen spiders than can reach around 8 to 10cm across (including there legs) but luckily even though they are aggressive they are harmless and besides the Goulds monitor lizards that live around here each them.. The biggest one I've seen near my house was just under a meter long.
We generally only get a few scorpions in the house each year but the one hiding amongst the presents under the Christmas tree was a bit of a surprise a couple of years back.....


----------



## Cedge (Aug 25, 2008)

Tony
Trust me.... dancing wouldn't come close to describing the spastic movements that elittle fellow induced. All I knew at that moment was something had rung the family chimes and was rapidly advancing up my body towards my head and shoulders. They normally head for the high ground when they land in a tree and as a large vertical object, I guess I qualified. I'm a big guy, but it pretty much had me squealing like a girl for a second or two....LOL. 

My wife heard al the noise and, when she saw I was alright, laughed at me until she nearly wet herself. So much for my personal dignity....LOL

Steve


----------



## shred (Aug 25, 2008)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Tony
> Trust me.... dancing wouldn't come close to describing the spastic movements that elittle fellow induced. All I knew at that moment was something had rung the family chimes and was rapidly advancing up my body towards my head and shoulders. They normally head for the high ground when they land in a tree and as a large vertical object, I guess I qualified. I'm a big guy, but it pretty much had me squealing like a girl for a second or two....LOL.
> 
> My wife heard al the noise and, when she saw I was alright, laughed at me until she nearly wet herself. So much for my personal dignity....LOL
> ...


This is funny.. Years ago I had a pet flying squirrel. Brought the little guy up from a tiny furball that slept all day in my shirt pocket.  He got habituated to me, so if I was moving around he'd jump over to me, run up my body and either dive into the pocket or scramble down inside the collar of my shirt. If there were more than one person around, sometimes he'd jump onto them instead. Much entertainment when it was unsuspecting ladies ;D ;D


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 26, 2008)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> LOL
> That has just given me a very funny mental image of you dancing around. :big:
> 
> I live in the forest on a natural bush block in the hills so of course everything here can bit and a lot of them can kill. I know tiger snakes live in my back yard and they are several times more toxic than rattlers but luckily we both have agreed to leave each other alone. In summer I get huntsmen spiders than can reach around 8 to 10cm across (including there legs) but luckily even though they are aggressive they are harmless and besides the Goulds monitor lizards that live around here each them.. The biggest one I've seen near my house was just under a meter long.
> We generally only get a few scorpions in the house each year but the one hiding amongst the presents under the Christmas tree was a bit of a surprise a couple of years back.....



Any problem with the cane toads, I have a copy of the program they did on them years ago. And the way they did it in a mockumentary style, with interviews of some of the very interesting characters. That have encounters with them. Like the lady with the daughter that dresses them up and plays dollies with them, or the guy with the back yard pond group, whose mission in life is to destroy every last one that comes across his path. 

It was the funniest and still is the funniest video on a nature subject I have ever seen.
glen


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Aug 26, 2008)

Tony (Tmuir)
Without knowing your location in WA I can't say too much.

I reckon you're in Jarrah country (We generally only get a few scorpions in the house)
If you have small kids around the place, have you looked for white-tail/white-spot spiders?
They will flay an adult with one bite you don't feel.

Sorry to introduce this note, but scorpions, centipedes and tiger snakes are the last things you should be worrying about.
Are you a sandgroper?

For the rest of you good folk on this board, please don't worry about the venomous wildlife in WA.
Honest, it's a nice place to live


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 26, 2008)

> For the rest of you good folk on this board, please don't worry about the venomous wildlife in WA.
> Honest, it's a nice place to live



Don't you mean die.

Bogs


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Aug 26, 2008)

Fair call John
It's a nice place to die too 

And warmer than Crewe or Edinburgh


----------



## lathe nut (Aug 26, 2008)

I now have a shop cat, my wife picked it up on the side of the road and put it in the shop, well she is fun, but can get in the way, try to hammer something she swipes between the blows, try to work on my Big Scag mower she is swiping at the wrenches, knocking bolts around, I don't think she is going to be a mechanic, she loves the lathe, sits there and watches it still bound, when I get enough of her I go put her in the sink and turn the water on, playing in the water and looking down the drain keep her happy for a few minutes, what I have I got into, Lathe Nut


----------



## tmuir (Aug 27, 2008)

Dhow Nunda wallah  said:
			
		

> Tony (Tmuir)
> Without knowing your location in WA I can't say too much.
> 
> I reckon you're in Jarrah country (We generally only get a few scorpions in the house)
> ...



Only had one or two white tail spiders in the house that I've caught so far in the 8 years I've lived in this house.
The jury is still out on white tail spiders though.
For a start only a very small percentage of people get a 'reaction' to them, OK the reaction is usually loosing a limb... then another a few years later.... followed by part of your face.... then another limb....
But all the people who have had this serious reaction none of them have been able to prove 100% it was a white tail, all those known to be 100% bitten by a white tail have had no nasty reaction.
But whether it is the spider or something else best not to have them in your house.

I remember when Billy Connolly did his tour of Australia he said.
'I'm B***Y amazed any of you make it to Adulthood!' or something to that effect.

My son 2 weekends ago learnt why soldier ants are called soldier ants and now has a healthy respect to leave them alone, not to mention 8 or 10 welts still on his foot.

Being trying to resist putting photos up of my little friends I've found inside my house but here is a small selection.

White tail





Huntsman





Scorpion found amongst the presents under the Christmas tree





This one was outside and climbed inside the swing set I was at the time putting together.
Luckily it is only a legless lizard, not a snake, but was still a bugger to get out.


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Aug 27, 2008)

OK Tony, I get the gist.
But how long you been here?
50p or 50C for scale


----------



## tel (Aug 27, 2008)

Agreed tony, I was bitten on the left elbow by a white-tail quite a few years ago and I still have the full complement of arms and legs. The area puffed up for a few days, and left a hard, itchy lump for several months, but other than that nothing.

The Sydney Funnel Web, tho' is a different kettle of fish (or spiders)

And let's not forget these creatures - they drop out of trees, rip the top of yer skull off and feed on the brains - put fluffy bunnies to shame.


----------



## Loose nut (Aug 27, 2008)

I didn't know spiders had tails, learned something new today (not).


----------



## tmuir (Aug 27, 2008)

Dhow Nunda wallah  said:
			
		

> OK Tony, I get the gist.
> But how long you been here?
> 50p or 50C for scale



Its a 50p coin.
The photo was taken a while ago and I used a 50p coin for reference as I was taking the picture for some of my UK friends.


But I agree with Tel.
The drop bears are the worst. :big:
Actually Koalas look very cuddley until you notice the very long sharp claws they have and should you ever upset one they can do some serious harm to you.

Thats what I love about Australia, even our cute fluffy animals can put you in hospistal. :big:


----------



## rake60 (Aug 31, 2008)

Spiders and snakes may be shop hazards.

These guys didn't have a hobby shop to protect, but they did invite a hazard.
This happened 40 years ago, and they WERE Brit's so.... LOL

It's worth a couple minutes of your day to see...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adYbFQFXG0U&feature=related[/ame]

A machine can be as vicious as a wild lion.
Or, it can be your best friend.
How you treat is makes that definition.

Rick


----------



## Paolo (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks God!! My end is getting better every day...I hope to start working soon!!
Paolo


----------



## kvom (Oct 2, 2008)

The sappy lion video is a bit suspect, since "Christian" seems to be a female (no mane).  ???


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/true-love-lion.shtml


----------



## rake60 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm slowly working on moving my shop to the detached garage...

I work in the hobby shop at night...

We have a small issue here.... LOL

A female black bear decided to have 2 cubs very close to our
house this year and they seem to like it here.
Our neighbors house on the one side is only 6 feet from mine.
Last Saturday night one of those bears decided that was their
best path of escape from the local police who were trying to 
escort them out of town. :

Rick


----------



## tel (Oct 2, 2008)

So when are you inviting us all over for BBQ bear?


----------



## wareagle (Oct 2, 2008)

Rick, sounds like the perfect home security animal. Maybe you could feed them and keep them as pets! LOL :big: ;D


----------



## ksouers (Oct 2, 2008)

Rick...


----------



## rake60 (Oct 2, 2008)

wareagle  said:
			
		

> Rick, sounds like the perfect home security animal. Maybe you could feed them and keep them as pets! LOL :big: ;D



No Grizzles here. 
Black Bears aren't aggressive by any means.
An odd sound or unusual scent will send them running.
On the flip side of that, they don't see very well.
If you happen to be in standing in their chosen path of escape 
you might have a problem. 
500 pounds of scared animal will not stop to ask if you'd care
to step aside.
Actually I love seeing the bears *except on garbage pick up night.*
My wife would rather not see them at all! 


Rick


----------



## wareagle (Oct 2, 2008)

Ksouers, That sign is hilarious!

Rick, Mrs. Rick doesn't like witnessing mother nature's creatures hanginng out in her front yard? Must be something with the estrogen as Mrs. Wareagle really doesn't care for nature's creatures in our yard, either. No bears here, though! Just possums occasionally, squirrels, the neighborhood felines, the assorted gecos, lizards, and frogs, and when unlucky we'll have a pole cat to deal with. Last one of those I helped the animial control officer catch. A pole cat is easy to catch when they are taking the dirt nap.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 3, 2008)

Squirrels are a pest here as well.

There is a Chinese Chestnut tree at the back corner of the property.
Those squirrels rob it clean before the hulls drop.
I can never catch them at it but the pup can tell you exactly where they
are at any given moment.

They are _*RIGHT OVER THERE!*_





 :big:

Rick


----------



## Kludge (Oct 3, 2008)

There are times opening the door to the lanai is hazardous. Kind of. The hazard here is birds - pigeons, doves & mynas mostly because they've gotten it into their collective head that people are a food source (handouts, not directly) and apartments = people. As a result, they fly in and make pests of themselves until they get bored or are shooed out. 

But the real brazen ones are the cardinals. They'll land right in front of you and _demand_ something to eat. Since they mate for life, you wind up getting double teamed and if junior (or juniors) is/are old enough, it gets to become a never-ending problem with one following the other in. Not feeding them works eventually but it takes a while since they are so insistant.

Feral cats add to the fun at night when the birds around around. They'll be all warm & cuddly & charming until they've been fed then it's out the door to the next sucker. *sigh*

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a couple of interesting bear stories---and they are true. I grew up in northern Ontario in the fourties and fifties, and my father was a lumberjack. We were very poor, but then, so was just about everyone else that lived in my small village. Deer hunting season was a very important time, because quite often, if the man of the house was unable to shoot a couple of white tail deer in the fall, there would be damn little meat for the table that coming winter. All of the grown men would be away in the logging camps for the entire winter, but I had one rather ancient uncle who was a fur trapper, so consequently he didn't stay in the camps in the winter time. My dad was an excellent hunter, but one fall when I was about 11 years old, his luck deserted him, and he shot no deer that year. Uncle Fred to the rescue---he shot a VERY large black bear in early December on his trapline. We ate black bear steak, black bear stew, even black bear "bearburger" all that winter!!!---and as I remember, it tasted very good.


----------



## Kludge (Oct 3, 2008)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> We ate black bear steak, black bear stew, even black bear "bearburger" all that winter!!!---and as I remember, it tasted very good.



Bear jerky isn't bad either. My across the street neighbor was generous with both venison and bear when he'd come back from hunting trips and made excellent jerky. 

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 3, 2008)

not really a shop hazzard but she's a great addition to my pest control ;D






chuck


----------



## BAH101 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know it is not my home shop, but it is my work place. Last night, the bear patrol in camp scared the hell out of us by shooting of shotguns just outside of camp. I guess a mother grizzly and her cubs had decided to look for some food and the patrol decided to persuade them otherwise. I have not had the opportunity to see one yet, but the helicopter pilots are chasing one away daily. Luckely there are no polar bears here, they life further east towards Hudson Bay, which is a very good thing, as all we are is light lunch for them.

So 2 hunters see a mad polar bear charging them, they turn to run and one bend down to tie his shoes, 
the second hunter says "you fool, you will never outrun that bear", the first guy replies, "your right, all I have to do is outrun you" 

Gotta go to my tent now, in the dark...
Bryan


----------



## Kludge (Oct 4, 2008)

BAH101  said:
			
		

> the second hunter says "you fool, you will never outrun that bear", the first guy replies, "your right, all I have to do is outrun you"



Glad to see you got your shoes tied in time. ;D

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## wareagle (Oct 4, 2008)

BAH101  said:
			
		

> Gotta go to my tent now, in the dark...



Now there is a person who is unplugged from the world! :big: :big: 

Be safe and watch out for the critters that can have you for lunch!!


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a hazard TO my new shop!

The detached garage that I am working toward moving my shop into is under
attack! It is rarely disturbed and the bees fine it a nice place to build hives.
Bees are no big deal but the damn woodpeckers trying to get at them ARE!







Those cedar shakes are 80 years old.
I've tried all the humane ways to ward off the woodpeckers.
Now it's pellet gun time. :fan:

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Oct 13, 2008)

Rick, good luck with that!


----------



## Bernd (Oct 13, 2008)

Shotgun would work better, but then you'd have more holes. :   :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't smoke in the house so just a minute ago I stepped out on the back
porch to burn one.

I supprised a black bear that took off on a dead run.

It ran right into the side of the garage and expressed it's displeasure of being
disturbed! LOL

I ran back in to grab the camera but he was gone before I could get back outside.

Before this winter is over I WILL get a picture of him!

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 25, 2008)

Be careful there Rick I do not want to be hearing stories of you picking bear teeth out of your back pocket. 
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Oct 25, 2008)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Be careful there Rick I do not want to be hearing stories of you picking bear teeth out of your back pocket.
> Tin



LOL
I don't think I can run fast enough to get ahead of a black bear.

Their like big spooked rabbits.
We have had a few warnings about a cougar being spotted near here.
I really don't have any desire to meet that in the dark!
But the bears are just entertainment.

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Oct 25, 2008)

Rick, you might have another hazard you are unaware of with the bear... He may want to share your smokes with ya! ;D

Whatever you do, don't become a meal for one of the critters!!


----------



## Maryak (Oct 26, 2008)

As long as he doesn't get a picture of you ;D

Regards
Bob


----------

